# eBay prototype EV motors possibly EV1



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

All I have to say is that's an awful lot of money for a totally unknown motor.
________
Marijuana seeds


----------



## tgrandahl (Jan 24, 2009)

I totally agree, I don't think i would even consider picking it up unless it was more like $250 as it is most likely only 20kW or so, again only judging by size.



Amberwolf said:


> All I have to say is that's an awful lot of money for a totally unknown motor.


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

How can you sell something you know absolutely nothing about? Well, it might need cooled, beats me. It uses some volts, maybe 5, maybe 39257285. Could generate 40 horsepower, maybe 150. It was used for the moon rover! Or something, I'm not really sure.

Is this even a motor? Sure it's not a silver painted water jug with some motor teeth on one end?


----------

